# Tippler vs tumbler vs roller



## taylorr872

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between a tipplers, tumblers and rollers? I'm a little confused. 
Thanks!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Tipplers are highfliers, known for being able to fly all day and even into the night. They do not roll or do anything special, they just fly very high for long periods of time. Rollers fly in kits and do a series of backflips in flight. There are many breeds of tumblers, some for show only, some who do still roll a bit in flight, and some that are more like highfliers.
Then there's the Parlor Tumblers and Parlor Rollers. They do flips on the ground. Both are really the same thing, but I've noticed they're normally called Parlor Tumblers if they only do one or two flips, and those who practically roll non-stop down your yard, are referred to as Parlor Rollers.
The terms 'roller' and 'tumbler' are often switched around, but just remember both of those are generally your rolling breeds and the tipplers are the highflying breed.


----------



## taylorr872

Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## MISLESHEVO

MaryOfExeter said:


> Tipplers are highfliers, known for being able to fly all day and even into the night. They do not roll or do anything special, they just fly very high for long periods of time. Rollers fly in kits and do a series of backflips in flight. There are many breeds of tumblers, some for show only, some who do still roll a bit in flight, and some that are more like highfliers.
> Then there's the Parlor Tumblers and Parlor Rollers. They do flips on the ground. Both are really the same thing, but I've noticed they're normally called Parlor Tumblers if they only do one or two flips, and those who practically roll non-stop down your yard, are referred to as Parlor Rollers.
> The terms 'roller' and 'tumbler' are often switched around, but just remember both of those are generally your rolling breeds and the tipplers are the highflying breed.


to go on further from your answer both originate from the same bird. They were brought to england from India i think and was a high flying roller in its original form. Over years of breeding they seperated the 2 traits, and bred 2 different birds, 1 that tumbled or tippled as was the old English term (to tip) and 1 that flew for hours on end at a height. The term tippler still is used even though it was the name given to the original bird that flew high and rolled.


----------

